# DIY Wet/Dry Sterilite 5 drawer mini for my 10 gallon



## elgenyo (Feb 26, 2004)

I'm posting this in the DIY section and the Tang section because it pertains to my shelly tank that I'm building but also has a DIY aspect to it as well that some people that aren't interested in Tangs may miss. Mods feel free to remove one if you feel its excessive.

It's been a long time coming but I think I'm ready for my first multi tank! It's a 10 gallon using combination play sand/crushed coral for substrate.









I painted the background black. In order of appearance from left to right:
DIY PVC overflow, heater, Whisper HOB intake








Filtration








Here you can see my Whisper HOB and far left is my DIY PVC overflow.

Here's where it starts to really get custom! 









DIY Wet/Dry alla Walmart!








Sterilite carry box I think was like $10








Shot of the Sterilite 5 drawer storage bin maybe $10








Top bin I used filter media for the mech filtration








2nd and 3rd drawer I filled with plastic pot scrubbies.
Bottom two drawers are pulled out. This allows water to drip through the scrubbies and pool at the bottom where the pump lifts it out and sends it back to the tank via a DIY PVC spraybar.









Anyone wanna donate some multi's to a good home? I can't find anyone in my area that sells them and its a bit too cold to chance ordering them right now.

Hope you all enjoyed my writeup!


----------



## knotty dreadlocks (Oct 31, 2008)

that setup looks pretty good. do you got the dimensions to the whole unit.


----------



## D-007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Very well done :thumb:

Could the heater not fit in the bottom of the wet/dry?


----------



## zugbug (Dec 12, 2005)

very nice!! :thumb: 
Probably the best filtered tank around!


----------



## myselfdotcom (Sep 19, 2006)

does the water flow down to the sump via gravity and vacuum? If the electricity went out...does it restart itself? or keep flowing until it reach below the draining pipe level?


----------



## elgenyo (Feb 26, 2004)

D-007 The heater I used was a spare until another comes in on order. I too don't like the look of it but I needed to get the temp around 80 so it would cycle faster...notice the cherry barbs in there...lol they'll have to go when I get my multies.

myself the pvc overflow works the same as the bigger models you'll find in the diy section. water travels via gravity but stops when power is cutoff once the water level in tank reaches the top inlet hole allowing air to break the suction. Once power is restored the pump in the sump starts again and water starts flowing like normal.


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

:thumb:


> Very well done


What he said..+1


----------



## Woodworm (Jan 3, 2009)

Love it!! :thumb: A very clean and simple setup. One of the best I've seen so far. =D> I think I will try your idea on a slightly larger tank and see how it goes.


----------



## steelblue77 (Jan 18, 2009)

Brilliant! That filter should be able to handle just about anything you can fit in a 10g.


----------

